# Problema con el tablero de VW Polo 97



## edu dj (Ago 2, 2014)

*H*ola gente...
*L*es escribo esto porque en el tablero de mi auto no muestra la hora ni el kilometraje, ¡ no muestra nada ! y las agujas de temperatura de aceite y de la nafta se vuelven locas y cuando lo pongo en contacto las agujas dejan de moverse pero aun asi el tablero no muestra nada...
*A*lguien tiene una idea de q*UE* puede ser??
*T*emo q*UE* haya sido la computadora que no funcione pero espero sus respuestas...


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2014)

edu dj dijo:


> *H*ola gente...
> *L*es escribo esto porque en el tablero de mi auto no muestra la hora ni el kilometraje, ¡ no muestra nada ! y las agujas de temperatura de aceite y de la nafta se vuelven locas y cuando lo pongo en contacto las agujas dejan de moverse pero aun asi el tablero no muestra nada...
> *A*lguien tiene una idea de q*UE* puede ser??
> *T*emo q*UE* haya sido la computadora que no funcione pero espero sus respuestas...



Desconecta la batería por un par de minutos y vuelve a re-conectar.

*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## edu dj (Ago 2, 2014)

*H*ola fogonazo:
*Y*a la desconecte por media hora y cargue mientras la bateria y sigue con lo mismo...
*L*o unico q*UE* hice fue revisar el estereo y despues salio ese problema...
*Y*a revise todas las conexiones pero todo parece estar bien


----------



## Fogonazo (Ago 2, 2014)

edu dj dijo:


> *H*ola fogonazo:
> *Y*a la desconecte por media hora y cargue mientras la bateria y sigue con lo mismo...
> *L*o unico q*UE* hice fue revisar el estereo y despues salio ese problema...
> *Y*a revise todas las conexiones pero todo parece estar bien



Los vehículos VW y Audi poseen un sistema de diagnóstico.
Si no mal recuerdo se presiona el botón de puesta en hora y sin soltarlo se pone en contacto con la llave 2 o 3 veces para que se active.
Intenta hacerlo.


*Reglas generales de uso del foro*

*05)* Escribe de manera correcta y legible para todos. Estás en un Foro no en un Chat. Esto incluye emplear signos de puntuación, (Por ejemplo "Punto y Aparte"), comenzar un renglón nuevo con mayúscula, Etc. No nos gusta la escritura *"En Bloque"*


----------



## edu dj (Ago 3, 2014)

no funciona...
desconectamos la computadora y el tablero sigue sin funcionar...
ya creo que el problema es el tablero...
la fusilera esta bien conectada...


----------



## ankilea (Dic 11, 2015)

problema de masa


----------

